# Found Yu pigeon



## Seramoon (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello people.Im from romania and i've found this pigeon 417391/93 yu
If anyone knows a yu pigeon forum where i could post this again it would be great
Thanks


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Seramoon

I am Myriam, from Belgium, and I did some research on this ringnumber.
Untill now I only found out that it is a pigeon from Yougoslavia, an older pigeon, I think, older than 2003, because now Yougaslavia is divided into Servia and Montenegro, no? And the rings will have changed since 2003, I suppose...
I was unable to find the information about pigeon racing in that country. I'll keep on searching. If I find something, can I write in French? I think people speak French well in Roumania (my friend Radu does!) and for me it is easier then English.
Kind regards, Myriam


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello again
Taking a closer look at the ring number, I saw 1993 appears in there.
So this must be a very old racing pigeon.
He is very lucky you found him, without your help, he could not survive as a feral pigeon.

Myriam


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have this on a list for 911 Pigeon Alert. Maybe it will help? Hope so. 



YOUGOSLAVIE SAVEZ SPORTSKIH KLUBOVA ODGAJIVACA GOLUBOVA PISMONOSA SFRJ
Knez Danilova 4
11000 BEOGRAD 
Président : Aleksandar PETROVIC 
Vojvode Bobrnjca 8/111
11000 BEOGRAD
tél. 00381/63.262.440

tél/fax 00381/11.2765.229
e-mail : [email protected]


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

I emailed the Federation of Racing Pigeons Sports Clubs of Yugoslavia.
Waiting for a response.
Myriam


----------



## Seramoon (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you for the help guys
Im sorry i did not reply sooner.my dad found the pigeon.It was ill and curently recovering.It would be great to find out more about the bird, who is the owner and maybe there is a way for me to give the bird back, specialy if it is a good,old bird.(nobody love's loosing a good bird )


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

I did not get any answer untill now. I hope the owner shows up. If not, can you keep the pigeon and provide him a nice life in his "old days"?
Myriam


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope you can keep the bird if the owner cannot be contacted.
Where in Romania are you? Are you close to the border of Yu?

Reti


----------



## Seramoon (Jun 8, 2007)

> I did not get any answer untill now. I hope the owner shows up. If not, can you keep the pigeon and provide him a nice life in his "old days"?
> Myriam


Of course!Im a pigeon breeder myself  His old days would not be a problem But i'd like to give the pigeon back that's the right thing to do.Right?It would be nice to find the owner and get some details about him maybe the bird can breed.My dad say it's a good bird so..



> I hope you can keep the bird if the owner cannot be contacted.
> Where in Romania are you? Are you close to the border of Yu?
> 
> Reti


Well im kind of close.Im in Constanta it's close to the sea.
If the owner will not show up ill let the bird chose (after it recover's) between staying and returning back


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well im kind of close.Im in Constanta it's close to the sea.
If the owner will not show up ill let the bird chose (after it recover's) between staying and returning back [/QUOTE]

Constanta is not exactly close to the Yu border LOL.
I would not let him go on his own, he might get lost again and next time he might not be so lucky to find a pigeon lover.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Well im kind of close.Im in Constanta it's close to the sea.
> If the owner will not show up ill let the bird chose (after it recover's) between staying and returning back


Constanta is not exactly close to the Yu border LOL.
I would not let him go on his own, he might get lost again and next time he might not be so lucky to find a pigeon lover.

Reti[/QUOTE]

I agree with Reti. I would say that about 90% of the time, a pigeon is going to choose "freedom"........although, they don't realize that freedom is more than just flying. They also have to find food and shelter. Don't let the pigeon choose. You choose. If the owner is found and wants the bird back, of course that's the RIGHT thing to do, but if that doesn't work out, lock him up, and keep him safe for whatever time he has left. Give him a "young thing" to play with. He'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## Seramoon (Jun 8, 2007)

> Give him a "young thing" to play with. He'll be perfectly happy.


well this is one of the reasons i'd like to find ot more about him.Maybe he dose not deserve a young thing....maybe a rusted thing    

he will be happy ^^


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hah! Trophy bride, oops, bird


----------



## Seramoon (Jun 8, 2007)

*well*

guys any news from YOUGOSLAVIE SAVEZ SPORTSKIH KLUBOVA ODGAJIVACA GOLUBOVA PISMONOSA SFRJ ?


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Seramoon

I wrote to them on june 8.
No reply untill now. Maybe they don't understand English (I doubt it), maybe the owner is not interested.
I suppose you will have to give this bird his bride, so he can live happily ever after.
Myriam


----------



## Seramoon (Jun 8, 2007)

Agree
Thx a bunch for the help guys


----------

